# Eastern Oklahoma Woodturners



## okiebugg

Any interest in having a group of folks from NE Oklahoma, particularly in the Tulsa area and its suburbs???????

I was Pres of this group back in the early 90's and am interested in participating again!!! ANYONE??? 

Jim W


----------

